# XML lernen!



## Jordan2K8 (5. Feb 2008)

Halllo,

ich habe geringe Kenntnisse über XML möchte es aber gerne lernen, da ich dateien serialiseren möchte nach xml.

Wenn die gespeicherten DAteien nicht zur Weitergabe bestimmt sind oder keiner dritter sie lesen müssen muss, ist das serialisieren von objekten schneller/besser als nach xml zu serialisieren?

Mal davon abgesehen, was ist denn momentan an XML Entwicklungen lernenswert es gibt ja soviele unterschiedliche "frameworks" und Ansätze...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

XML ist flexibler als serialisierte Objekte. Du bekommst mit Objektserialisierung spätestens Probleme wenn sich das Datenmodell ändert. Ausser dem sind XML sehr praktisch für die Weitergabe und XSLT.
Bei XML bevorzuge ich persönlich den Ansatz des Data Bindings mit EMF oder JAXB.


----------



## Jordan2K8 (5. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> XML ist flexibler als serialisierte Objekte. Du bekommst mit Objektserialisierung spätestens Probleme wenn sich das Datenmodell ändert. Ausser dem sind XML sehr praktisch für die Weitergabe und XSLT.
> Bei XML bevorzuge ich persönlich den Ansatz des Data Bindings mit EMF oder JAXB.



Was hälst du von diesem framework? http://simple.sourceforge.net/

Daheim in meinem java 6 Buch gibts die Themen:

XSLT - Transformationen
StAX-Streaming von xml-Dateien
JAXB-xml Bindungen

was davon ist am Besten für dich als erfahrener Javajaner


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

> Was hälst du von diesem framework? http://simple.sourceforge.net/


Habe ich noch nie Verwendet, aber ich denke für einfache XML Serialisierung tut's auch der XMLEncoder.



> Daheim in meinem java 6 Buch gibts die Themen:
> 
> XSLT - Transformationen
> StAX-Streaming von xml-Dateien
> ...


Was davon am besten ist? Wie soll ich das beantworten?
Was ist besser? Autos, oder Kaffee?
Es geht hier um völlig unterschiedliche Technologien für völlig unterschiedliche Anwendungsfälle.


----------



## Jordan2K8 (5. Feb 2008)

> ...aber ich denke für einfache XML Serialisierung tut's auch der XMLEncoder.


 ok was ist dann einfach? Was ich machen möchte ist text der in jtextfields, jcomboboxen, jlabels,jtextareas steht in eine xml datei serialisieren. Reicht der XMLEncoder dafür, wenn ja, kennst du ein gutes Tutorial dazu zufällig ?


----------



## Jordan2K8 (5. Feb 2008)

das habe ich gefunden: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/beans/XMLEncoder.html

da steht aber was von beans ?? Ist das nicht das richtige dann für mich weil beans benutze ich net bzw. weiß eh net wofür das ist  :lol: 

also der code zumindest sieht gut aus für mich:


```
XMLEncoder e = new XMLEncoder(new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream("Test.xml")));
       e.writeObject(meinObjekt);
       e.close();
```

d.h. "meinObjekt" wären dann alle instanzen der Art JTextField, JComboBox, JTExtArea usw. wo eben die daten drin stehen. Also wie gesagt ich will nicht die objekte selbst abspeichern sondern den TExt darin.


----------



## Jordan2K8 (7. Feb 2008)

anders gegfragt dann, für kleine xml dateien mit bis zu 20 abgespeicherten variablen aus einer klasse, was ist da am besten geeignet für schnelles laden/speicher der xml datei?


----------

